
Poe’s Only Bestseller as a Living Author Was a Schoolbook About Seashells - dnetesn
http://www.slate.com/content/slate/blogs/the_vault/2015/12/14/edgar_allan_poe_s_textbook_on_seashells_was_his_only_bestseller.html
======
scandox
I love the idea of Poe tormenting schoolboys with baroque pedantry. There are
moments in the Narrative of Arthur Gordon Pym (a book I love) when his
disquisition on some nautical matter achieves a kind of sublime boringness.

------
coldcode
While I pondered weak and weary over a book on forgotten seashells...

